# I’m about to get glasses in a week, will my birds still recognize me?



## Pete the Budgie (Aug 21, 2021)

Turns out my eyesight is pretty terrible and a prescription for glasses will be ready for me in a week. My budgies can be sensitive to appearance changes, and I’m worried they won’t recognize me or be afraid of my new appearance change when I have glasses. If my budgies dont recognize me, do you know any methods to get budgies used to new glasses?









this is just a silly picture of my birb with glasses on lol. Also, quick question (I’m going to ask it in this post rather than creating another one), is it normal for budgies to start chirping in the middle of the night? It was really funny, Pete just randomly started singing at like 4am.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Cute picture.

Some budgies spook easily at new things. My birds have sometimes become scared when I walk in wearing brightly colored clothing they haven't seen previously.

My suggestion is for you to go into the budgies room without the glasses on. Let the birds see the glasses and get used to their appearance.
Then, put the glasses on and continue to talk to your birds. They will soon adjust to the change in your appearance.

Generally, budgies sleep through the night unless something wakes them.
Was Pete singing or was it just a couple of random chirps? Sometimes budgies do "talk" in their sleep. *


----------



## ChickWas (May 6, 2021)

I bought a new watch, birds were terrified of it and wouldn't go anywhere near my arms or hands for a few weeks. Eventually, curiosity got the better of them and they started to investigate. Once they realised it was just a hunk of plastic, they then had zero issues with it. What FaeryBee said above will work 100%, give them time to get used to it off of your face first, then let them see you putting it on once they're acclimated to just the glasses.

As for singing in the night, mine have never sang or started to sing unless it's bright enough for them to think it's morning. Is it possible the sun was rising at 4am and producing enough of an ambient glow for them to realise morning was on the way? Mine will sing happily even if it's still dark out, but there's enough light coming from the sides of the curtains to let them know "Hey, time to wake up soon, let's make a racket so dad let's us out quicker!"


----------



## Pete the Budgie (Aug 21, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Cute picture.
> 
> Some budgies spook easily at new things. My birds have sometimes become scared when I walk in wearing brightly colored clothing they haven't seen previously.
> 
> ...


thanks for the information, I really appreciate it. Yeah, Pete just randomly started doing a few chirps. That’s really funny I didn’t know budgies chirped in their sleep haha!



ChickWas said:


> I bought a new watch, birds were terrified of it and wouldn't go anywhere near my arms or hands for a few weeks. Eventually, curiosity got the better of them and they started to investigate. Once they realised it was just a hunk of plastic, they then had zero issues with it. What FaeryBee said above will work 100%, give them time to get used to it off of your face first, then let them see you putting it on once they're acclimated to just the glasses.
> 
> As for singing in the night, mine have never sang or started to sing unless it's bright enough for them to think it's morning. Is it possible the sun was rising at 4am and producing enough of an ambient glow for them to realise morning was on the way? Mine will sing happily even if it's still dark out, but there's enough light coming from the sides of the curtains to let them know "Hey, time to wake up soon, let's make a racket so dad let's us out quicker!"


Cool thanks! That’s pretty funny, my budgies wake up pretty early in the morning too.


----------



## ChickWas (May 6, 2021)

If they are waking up at 4am, you should probably address this and slowly shift them to a more reasonable sleep-wake pattern. If they're awake at 4am, it means you should technically be putting them to bed at 4pm (12 hours awake, 12 hours asleep). This doesn't really work with any normal human routine. So check to see how much brightness (and from where) comes into the room and try to make it so it's darker. That way, you can personally wake your birdies up at 7am or 8am or 9am, and put them to bed at a nicer time, which gives you more time together, and prevents them from getting hormonal from what they perceive as long summer hours and baby-making season.

Just a thought. If the way things are now have been working well for ages, no need to change it up. But I'd personally want my birds waking up later in the day, not 4am. For my own sanity of not being disturbed during sleep, and so that I could have them up later in the day to spend time with them before putting them to bed.


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> * Sometimes budgies do "talk" in their sleep. *


One of my Linnies certainly does


----------



## Pete the Budgie (Aug 21, 2021)

ChickWas said:


> If they are waking up at 4am, you should probably address this and slowly shift them to a more reasonable sleep-wake pattern. If they're awake at 4am, it means you should technically be putting them to bed at 4pm (12 hours awake, 12 hours asleep). This doesn't really work with any normal human routine. So check to see how much brightness (and from where) comes into the room and try to make it so it's darker. That way, you can personally wake your birdies up at 7am or 8am or 9am, and put them to bed at a nicer time, which gives you more time together, and prevents them from getting hormonal from what they perceive as long summer hours and baby-making season.
> 
> Just a thought. If the way things are now have been working well for ages, no need to change it up. But I'd personally want my birds waking up later in the day, not 4am. For my own sanity of not being disturbed during sleep, and so that I could have them up later in the day to spend time with them before putting them to bed.


yeah- I don’t think my budgies are waking up in the middle of the night thinking it’s morning- what they did was a few random chirps then after about five minutes or less they were quiet. They have a pretty good bedtime routine from 6:30 am to 8:00 pm, plus a dark, black cover that gets put on their cage at night. Thank you for the advice though, sorry for a late reply.


----------



## karenblodgett3261 (11 mo ago)

Pete the Budgie said:


> Turns out my eyesight is pretty terrible and a prescription for glasses will be ready for me in a week. My budgies can be sensitive to appearance changes, and I’m worried they won’t recognize me or be afraid of my new appearance change when I have glasses. If my budgies dont recognize me, do you know any methods to get budgies used to new glasses?
> View attachment 264728
> 
> 
> this is just a silly picture of my birb with glasses on lol. Also, quick question (I’m going to ask it in this post rather than creating another one), is it normal for budgies to start chirping in the middle of the night? It was really funny, Pete just randomly started singinge at like 4am.


My LoVey met me with my glasses on and recognizes me with or without them. One thing you might want to keep in mind is if they turn out not to fear the glasses at all, they may see the ear piece as a convenient perch, so you want to make sure they sit securely on your nose and around your ears so they can't be knocked off your face. LoVey seems to think my glasses are hers. If I put them on the table to close to the edge she tries to knock them onto the floor, so make sure they are in an area that's hard to get to 😊.


----------

